# Pennsylvania



## Alison24

I currently live in Pennsylvania. I am an hour north of Philly so if there are any groups in the Allentown, Quakertown, Philadelphia areas please let me know!


----------



## saosin80

Hi, I'm in bucks county. Doylestown to be exact. Have you had any luck finding a group?


----------



## Monroee

I'm in Bucks County also, Warminster area. If we got enough people in the same area we could meet up.


----------



## saosin80

That would definitely be sweet! Hopefully we get some more responses


----------



## Monroee

Might be difficult with the socially anxious. ^ Haha. But yes, Philly, Pa SADers come out of the shadows!


----------



## saosin80

I'm extremely socially anxious lol but I feel like it's a hell of a lot easier to meet people that feel exactly the same way as I do. It would be quite refreshing actually since I'm always around people that aren't socially awkward


----------



## timetopretend

I'm from Chalfont but I don't know if I'd actually go or not aha :/


----------



## saosin80

I'm just tired of letting this run my life that's why I'd be open to meeting up with people even if it means being uncomfortable. I don't want to wake up one day when I'm older and be totally disconnected from everyone. It's a scary thought!! I would just keep the idea of it open. If we all meet up and you feel too uncomfortable then just leave. Just remember we would all be there supporting each other. I think it would be a great therapy for me and others!


----------



## Monroee

Yeah, we'd all understand that we have SA. If someone decides not to show up or leaves right away, we'd totally understand. Unlike 'normal people'. Haha. 

saosin, just curious, how old are you? We're so close, we could meet up by ourselves. Oooh, just got shivers, on second thought.. meeting someone alone... oh my god, SA moment alert!


----------



## saosin80

Homersxchild said:


> Yeah, we'd all understand that we have SA. If someone decides not to show up or leaves right away, we'd totally understand. Unlike 'normal people'. Haha.
> 
> saosin, just curious, how old are you? We're so close, we could meet up by ourselves. Oooh, just got shivers, on second thought.. meeting someone alone... oh my god, SA moment alert!


yeah, I like the idea of meeting people that I know aren't going to judge me or anything!...I just turned 30, ughh!...I look and act a bit younger though lol. How old are you? We are really close so if no one else is interested we could meet up. But like you that does send some shivers my way lol. I think my biggest problem is the anticipatory anxiety. I psych myself out of things all the time! :/


----------



## saosin80

Nevermind, I just realized you're 19. I wish I found this website sooner. I think I waited a little too long! I don't think there's anyone around my age on here, boohoo! Although my SAD wasn't nearly as bad at your age so I guess that's why I didn't seek out any support!


----------



## Monroee

Aw, 30. Sorry dude, but I couldn't meet you alone. :b But if we got a group together, it'd be fine. We just need more people. It's a shame that there are probably alot of people with SAD out there that just aren't on this forum.


----------



## saosin80

haha, no worries...yeah I'm sure there are a lot of people out there. It took me years of dealing with SAD before I found this forum. Always thought I was the only one to feel this way, der!


----------



## Anatomica

well I'm in Philly, if anything comes up, I'd be interested in meeting up. I've kept myself busy with college these past few years, so I neglected dealing with my sa, but I think now might be a good time to deal with it once more, and a support group would be good I think.


----------



## saosin80

anyone want to meet tonight?? I don't feel like sitting at home and it's pretty nice out! I feel like giving my SAD a hard time tonight...:clap


----------



## Elly99

saosin80 said:


> Nevermind, I just realized you're 19. I wish I found this website sooner. I think I waited a little too long! I don't think there's anyone around my age on here, boohoo! Although my SAD wasn't nearly as bad at your age so I guess that's why I didn't seek out any support!


Same, really wish I found this site years ago.


----------



## creation

i am in pa


----------



## anx1ety

Me too, northhampton county here.


----------



## Rija

I live in Dauphin County. I'm quite eager to potentially meet up with some of you if the interest is still there. 

@dreamerM, if we're a little too late for the last round maybe we could get a new round started


----------



## September Skies

@Rija, Yea I think we're a little late. But we can defiantly start a new round, so if any body else wants to... just reply. It doesn't have to be anything serious. Just people meeting with the same problems. Maybe we can learn something new, and better our situation. 

I never really introduce myself, so I guess I'll do it here since I guess this is the PA section, lol. My username is dreamerM and I have been painfully shy since I can remember. I am alright with one on one conversations, but freak out when I have to address more than one person. I have skipped out on friends, because I can't seem to open up. I guess I always have that thought of "what they must think of me". I came to this site, because I realized I can't deal with this on my own.


----------



## Rija

Nice to meet you dreamerM. I sort of introduced myself in the new members section but I'll reintroduce myself here.

I showed signs of sa starting in middle school. Never was a big deal because I never had to confront it much until my junior year of college. Since then, I'd say my sa has been getting worse. I'm like you. I prefer one-on-one (though it certainly depends who). I have a much harder time in groups (especially the kinds where you're expected to share personal interests, opinions, etc.). I've tried individual therapy (probably overdid it). I've lost faith in it and have concluded that reaching out to people who can relate to my experiences will help me (and others) out best. 

Again, nice to hear a bit of your story 

And ppl of PA please chip in. The more the merrier!


----------



## September Skies

Nice to meet you too!

Wow, you could tell when the signs of SA started? As far as remember I have always been shy. I guess it's normal when somebody is a child, but I never seem to get out of my shell. I confronted my SA in high school, because I was in social situations a lot. People just got the wrong impression of me, and I just found ways around things. I also confronted SA after high school at my job. I had to work right after high school, because I knew my parents couldn't keep supporting me. So, I have had quit jobs because of my SA. Some days at work are just really painful, and drain me emotionally. I want to receive medical therapy, but I can't afford it. If I can't afford it... I figured I could at least talk about it to people who understand.

Anybody else out there? How about Alison24, I know you started this thread.


----------



## Rija

Hmmm... I know there have got to be more people out there in PA who'd be interested in meeting up than just those who've posted so far. I don't know. Looks like it's just you and me dreamerM. What do you think? Wanna meet up or not?


----------



## Rija

dreamerM, I hope I'm not pressuring you into doing something you don't feel comfortable doing. (Looking over my last post the tone sounds a tad aggressive, which wasn't what I was aiming for). I just want to make sure that meeting up is something that you'd like to do. If not, please let me know. I wouldn't be the least offended. I'd completely understand (given we're both dealing with similar insecurities I presume). Or if you want to wait until maybe more people show interest that's also fine. What do you want to do? (I'm fine either way).


----------



## matt20

Did not realize there were so many people on here from the area...I live just outside Doylestown. Don't know if I'd get together in a group as of yet.


----------



## September Skies

Rija, Your post didn't seem aggressive at all. It was to the point... yes or no. I'm all for anything. I have been searching for a support group and had no luck. So yeah, I don't mind. No pressure. I would actually look forward in meeting somebody with the same problem. I know it's a little awakard to just meet, but I really don't mind. So I'll leave it to you. I'm ok with meeting in a very public place. I don't know, maybe a well known restaurant or store? 

But hey, also acknowledge that it's little weird to meet somebody online, lol. I actually thought I was pressuring you, because you're a girl. You can bring body guards if you want  As for me, well I think I'm a pretty tough guy, lol. 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## saosin80

matt20 said:


> Did not realize there were so many people on here from the area...I live just outside Doylestown. Don't know if I'd get together in a group as of yet.


I was all about meeting up with some fellow SA'ers but no one else seemed very interested...


----------



## Lara Jane

Erm, I live near Lancaster County...Unfortunately I don't have means of transportation to get to any support group. But I would really life to


----------



## September Skies

I'm glad to see there is still intrest in meeting. We should plan something out, so we all can meet up.


----------



## saosin80

I just started on Nardil today so I should hopefully really be up for meeting up!! ::keeping fingers crossed::


----------



## Megasili

I live in Lancaster.. if anyone wants to meet in reading, then let me know..


----------



## Megasili

how about we meet at a bar and have some drinks?  or is that taking the easy way out?


----------



## September Skies

Hey Megasili, I'm interested in meeting in Reading. How about on wednesday? I think Rija was also interested, but I don't know if she still is. Let me know if Wednesday is good for you. I don't drink, so maybe we can meet over some coffee or something


----------



## Lara Jane

I can only get a bus down to down town Lancaster, is there any way we could go to one of the shops there?

And I'm not old enough to drink


----------



## uffie

Hey ,I may want in on this. send me the info


----------



## Rija

Yikes. Sorry dreamerM I didn't get back to you. I sort of checked out of life this week (personal issues) so haven't been checking the forum regularly. I very much wanted to meet up with you tho. Looks like more ppl are interested. 

There are a good number of us who could potentially meet up (myself, dreamerM, saosin80, Lara Jane, Megasili, and uffie). Seems like where to meet is still up in the air. The original suggestion was Reading, which I think was a good one. We'd all be traveling roughly the same distance to meet up, which keeps things fair. Tho, I'd hate for Lara Jane to miss out because the buses in Lancaster don't go to Reading. Hm... I searched online. I found a route (via Capitol Bus Company) that looks promising. I'd give them a call (717-233-7673). Let me know if this works out. 

Megasili, I appreciate you putting the bar idea out there. Tho as Lara Jane pointed out, we all may not be of age. And those of us who are, might not be into drinking (dreamerM and myself included). Would we be alright with another venue? I think dreamerM is thinking a coffee shop. Other ideas I'll just throw out: restaurant, bowling alley.

We all will want to decide a day we can meet. dreamerM is saying Wednesday. My schedule is freest on weekends (Friday evenings included). I have classes during the week. How about the rest of you?

I'd like to hear back from the 5 of you (dreamerM, saosin80, Lara Jane, Megasili and uffie). To get things rolling a bit, where do you stand with the following questions? 

(1) Interested in meeting up in Reading?
(2) What day of the week?
(3) Coffee, restaurant, bowling or other?

My responses:
(1) Yes!
(2) Friday or Saturday
(3) I like the coffee shop idea


----------



## uffie

1yes
2sure
3i go with the flow


----------



## September Skies

Hey everybody,

This seems to be going pretty good. I Hope we all can meet. And I understand Rija, life is life 

Hey Lara Jane, I'm willing to travel to Lancaster if I really have to. Thats if not everybody could meet in Reading, but let us know if you can take a bus or something. Whats up uffie? Glad to see more people join in, hope we all can follow through. I'm excited! And sorry Megasili, seems the beers are out of the picture, lol. But if you really want to I'll have one, but thats as far as I'll go  Oh, and saosin80 I'm crossing my fingers.

So my answer to the questions are:

(1) Yes, but willing to travel if I really have to.
(2) How about Sunday afternoon? 
(3) Coffe shop sounds good. But I can start searching for places on the internet if you guys want. I kind of know Reading, so wherever is good for me.


----------



## Rija

dreamerM and uffie, would you like to meet up this weekend? Say Sunday at 1:30p? American coffee house, maybe (in Reading)? Let me know. If any one of you know a place thats better or have a particular preference, fill us in.


----------



## September Skies

How about 5pm. I work until 4 on Sundays. The coffee place sounds good.


----------



## Rija

5 is fine with me


----------



## September Skies

Okay than, I guess I'll see you there. What do we do next? Should i wear a shirt that says I have SA so you know who I am? Also Uffie, let us know if your coming.


----------



## Rija

dreamerM, this is a bit cruel but I don't think I can meet tomorrow. I have an exam Monday morning, and I underestimated how much material I have to study. So essentially, my weekend is booked (sorry). Can we postpone the meetup to Monday evening like at 7p? 

yea we'll need a way to id/reach each other. we can exchange contact info via private messaging if that's ok by you. maybe include descriptions of what we look like/will be wearing.

again, so sorry for the change of plans. let me know if you can make the new time. uffie, if you're still out there let us know if you're still in. it seemed like you were interested. if you've changed you're mind that's understandable. let us know anyway, so that i and dreamerM know not to harass you on this thread ). and that goes for the rest of you who professed earlier in an interest to meet up.


----------



## September Skies

That's cool. I can do Monday evening, or anytime Wednesday if you want. Please let me know when? Also, good luck with your exam.

Everybody else.... please don't respond to this post at the same time, I might not be able to keep up, lol.


----------



## Rija

Hey dreamerM. Thanks for the good luck wishes. How about we meet this Wednesday at 6:30p, American coffee house (Reading). That'll give us a bit of time before we meet. Let me know if you're ok with the meet time, and I'll send you the address for the coffee place plus my contact/'how you can spot me' info via private messaging. Anyone who's still interested in hitting it up at Reading is free to join!


----------



## September Skies

Hey Rija, 6:30pm Wednesday is ok for me.


----------



## saosin80

did anyone actually meet up??


----------



## Rija

dreamerM and I met up last Wednesday at a Starbucks outside of Reading. It was very rewarding I'd say. We had plenty to talk about (similar experiences growing up that we think may have attributed to our social anxiety) though we both agreed it would have been nice if we had more company. We've actually planned to meet up again this Wednesday (same place same time). We'd be happy if you (or anyone who's interested) would join us. If you're interested we could send you the details.


----------



## GoFlyers

Glad it worked out! I was reading this thread the other day and was also wondering if anyone got together.


----------



## GooberFoob

Hello Everyone !! I just joined this site. I was wondering, can anyone recommend any Anxiety support groups in Philadelphia ?


----------



## comfort

I know this thread hasnt been posted in in a while, but if anyone from PA is interested in meeting up please message me.


----------



## OptimistiCynic2

I'm definitely interested in meeting up. It seems like noone is from the PIttsburgh area however.


----------



## MikeinNirvana

Hello brothers and sisters from another mother, I am 3 years too late lol
but this is a good idea I live in Lehigh Valley Allentown 1 hour away from Philladelphia .

This is a good idea, hope there would be more meetings in the near future


----------



## lets drive around

Anyone around State College in this thread?


----------



## firefly15

Anyone around the Poconos?


----------



## AnxietyInferno

I made a group. I think we have a couple eastern PA people and a bunch of NJ. feel free to post in the group. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/eastern-pa-nj-surrounding-areas-686/


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Are there any groups in Allentown? I think for me it'd be kind of a hassle to go to Philly.


----------



## MikeinNirvana

The Quiet Girl said:


> Are there any groups in Allentown? I think for me it'd be kind of a hassle to go to Philly.


I haven't found any group on Allentown about SA yet but there are groups of spiritual healers around here, it could be interested to meet as they are very kind. I found it on meetup.com as healers...


----------



## Vance

The Quiet Girl said:


> Are there any groups in Allentown? I think for me it'd be kind of a hassle to go to Philly.


I dont think there's a specific Allentown group but I'm fairly close to there and I know of at least one other SASer who is there I believe


----------



## MikeinNirvana

Vance said:


> I dont think there's a specific Allentown group but I'm fairly close to there and I know of at least one other SASer who is there I believe


WHere in Allentown you are?
maybe we can hang out sometime.


----------



## Joe19148

There is a Social Anxiety Meetup group in Philly. They have regular meetings and events. http://www.meetup.com/overcominganxiety


----------

